# Okay, This is Sad!



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I was watching an old classic movie this morning and about 2/3 of the way through the plot was really thickening but then one of the characters started knitting. Plot was forgotten, the only thing I was trying to figure out was how she was holding her yarn and whether she was knitting continental. I think she was.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Crazy isn't it? I was in an airport yesterday watching a woman and trying to figure out the stitch but didn't have a chance to ask about it. Are we obsessed?


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

riversong200 said:


> Crazy isn't it? I was in an airport yesterday watching a woman and trying to figure out the stitch but didn't have a chance to ask about it. Are we obsessed?


I hope you didn't miss your plane like I might have!! We're a crazy bunch, aren't we?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> I was watching an old classic movie this morning and about 2/3 of the way through the plot was really thickening but then one of the characters started knitting. Plot was forgotten, the only thing I was trying to figure out was how she was holding her yarn and whether she was knitting continental. I think she was.


Dang, and here I thought it was normal.....


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I have, more than a couple times, started a conversation with someone knitting in public - airports, doctors office, etc. I love it when that happens.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> I was watching an old classic movie this morning and about 2/3 of the way through the plot was really thickening but then one of the characters started knitting. Plot was forgotten, the only thing I was trying to figure out was how she was holding her yarn and whether she was knitting continental. I think she was.


Yep, I've done the same thing. We are a dedicated bunch!!!


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

My problem is standing in line in the checkout counter, looking closely at the person in front of me, looking at her stitches on her back! People think I'm some kind of pervert!!


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

I was knitting a charity baby hat in the Chicago airport. A lady on the same flight said, "I wish I had thought of that." No problem...I handed her an extra set of needles and yarn and she handed me the finished hat when we got off the plane in Munich.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

wilmad what a brilliant idea.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Yep. Missed a flight thnx to attn. to knitting. 
The next plane was not full, so they stuffed me in. 
That was a bunch of years ago when they were kind to grey-haired folk and did not select the ancient ones to be strip searched :thumbup:


----------



## sunnybrkk (Oct 8, 2011)

This is awesome!!!
I was knitting a hat for the local hospital while waiting in the doctors office when a lady started talking to me and asked what I was doing. She said her baby had been a newborn premie in one the local hospitals and she got a hat and bootie set there. She said that she had no idea that people outside of the hospital had made these sets for hers and other babies and she was touched that strangers cared enough to do that. 
I was touched as well after many decades of making little things that someone benefitted from all the works the many ladies do!!!


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have to add another comment - I was in the waiting room at the hospital knitting a sweater and an elderly gentleman walked up and watched quietly for a minute or so then asked what I was knitting. I told him and was surprised to see tears in his eyes. He told me he used to sit and watch his wife knitting and it always brought a smile to his face. It was nice to watch once again. Now there were tears in both of our eyes.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have done the same thing. When I see someone knitting on a show or in a movie, I usually look to see if they really know how or if it is just a "prop" with them moving their hands a bit to make it look like they are knitting.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

bent needles said:


> My problem is standing in line in the checkout counter, looking closely at the person in front of me, looking at her stitches on her back! People think I'm some kind of pervert!!


I did that also...standing in the Cheesecake Factory waiting for a table staring at some lady trying to figure out her poncho/shawl (lace).....I am totally used to weird looks......

Not that I would eat anything at that fat laden; delicious place to eat....


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Some years ago I was browsing in a department store in NYC and spotted a lady wearing a gorgeous Aran cardigan. Aran knits is my passion, and I followed the lady for some aisles trying to figure out the cable sets. I suddenly realized that I had two security guards walking beside me, eyeing me with great intensity. I thanked the lady for allowing me to admire her sweater, and left the store very promptly.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

bent needles said:


> My problem is standing in line in the checkout counter, looking closely at the person in front of me, looking at her stitches on her back! People think I'm some kind of pervert!!


;~DDD!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't really believe that this is sad. I think it's great! Some of these stories are hilarious, some not so, but to have a passion for anything legal in life is wonderful.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

I was at the bookstore last week & was browsing through the craft section of the magazines. I saw a lady reaching for a knit magazine & said, "So, you're a knitter!" She said, yes she was & we had the most delightful conversation. I often get into casual 'knitting related' conversations with other knitters/crocheters, especially in the yarn aisles at Joann's. Yes, you can say I'm obsessed!


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

I hope they continue to allow knitting on planes for us hyperactive crafters.


----------



## Joyp (Feb 4, 2012)

It's funny how others perceive people like us knitting. My sister in law came over while I was baby sitting once and since the bub was asleep I as knitting. She was fascinated because as she said, "She didn't knit yet as it was something she thought she would do when she got old", she is ten years older than me and I'm in my fifties.


----------



## Joyp (Feb 4, 2012)

It's funny how others perceive people like us knitting. My sister in law came over while I was baby sitting once and since the bub was asleep I as knitting. She was fascinated because as she said, "She didn't knit yet as it was something she thought she would do when she got old", she is ten years older than me and I'm in my fifties.


----------



## Joyp (Feb 4, 2012)

Whoops didn't mean to post that twice...sorry....


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> I was watching an old classic movie this morning and about 2/3 of the way through the plot was really thickening but then one of the characters started knitting. Plot was forgotten, the only thing I was trying to figure out was how she was holding her yarn and whether she was knitting continental. I think she was.


I am always curious about just about everything. Surprised no one else asked which movie. So, which movie? Now I want to see it to watch the actress knitting. 

MaggieNow


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

MaggieNow said:


> I am always curious about just about everything. Surprised no one else asked which movie. So, which movie? Now I want to see it to watch the actress knitting.
> 
> MaggieNow


It was an old movie called Ten Little Indians, black and white, looks like it was made in the 40's. It was based on the Agatha Christy book.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is all right! On Wednesday I was in the doctor's office knitting while talking to the doctor! He looked a little shocked at first, but realized I could talk and knit ( and not look at my knitting) all at the same time. Plus he could manipulate my knee and I could keep knitting. Why not?! Good calming technique!

I had an MRI today and they would not let me take my knitting into the room! Even with the aluminum needle! Worth a try!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

bmeredith101 said:


> It was an old movie called Ten Little Indians, black and white, looks like it was made in the 40's. It was based on the Agatha Christy book.


And the super sleuth, Miss Marple always had her knitting with her...


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> It was an old movie called Ten Little Indians, black and white, looks like it was made in the 40's. It was based on the Agatha Christy book.
> 
> I could only find two versions but both are in color. Then I found "And then there were none" in black and white made in 1945. I can watch it on youtube. Hoo hoo.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> And the super sleuth, Miss Marple always had her knitting with her...


And all of the PBS tv actresses who played her could really knit. So many of the actresses today look like they are just pretending.

M.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

The original Miss Marple was the Grand Dame of moviedom, Margaret Rutherford, and she surely could knit.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> The original Miss Marple was the Grand Dame of moviedom, Margaret Rutherford, and she surely could knit.


She was a hoot, smoking and cursing, but I like the gentler ones, Joan Hickson and Julia McKenzie.

M.


----------



## Minerva's daughter (Apr 19, 2015)

Don't try this in Australia. You won't be allowed to take your knitting (or any other kind of) needles on a flight. They will be confiscated and you will never see them again.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I know the feeling well,when i was comeing home to Australia last month from New Zealand,i saw a lady 2 rows down from me in the plane knitting socks,i couldn't believe what i was seeing.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

bmeredith101 said:


> I have to add another comment - I was in the waiting room at the hospital knitting a sweater and an elderly gentleman walked up and watched quietly for a minute or so then asked what I was knitting. I told him and was surprised to see tears in his eyes. He told me he used to sit and watch his wife knitting and it always brought a smile to his face. It was nice to watch once again. Now there were tears in both of our eyes.


Sweet story.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

I went to Turkey for a holiday and saw lots of knitters, but everytime I tried to watch them they tried to sell me their work!!! I started up my knitting group by accosting everyone I saw wearing something hand knitted , by saying " that's lovely did you knit it yourself? " then inviting them to come to the group. Either as a knitter or to learn!


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thank goodness I'm not alone! I work in a charity shop and I'm always examing ladies in handknits and one old lady spends her time knitting baby clothes she then donates and I can't help looking at them!


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

bmeredith101 said:


> I have to add another comment - I was in the waiting room at the hospital knitting a sweater and an elderly gentleman walked up and watched quietly for a minute or so then asked what I was knitting. I told him and was surprised to see tears in his eyes. He told me he used to sit and watch his wife knitting and it always brought a smile to his face. It was nice to watch once again. Now there were tears in both of our eyes.


Awww reading this brought a tear to my eyes too


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

OK your as crazy as I am because my son and I where watching Outlander and I made him pause the show. He asked what was wrong and I said I wanted a closer look at the shawl that Claire was wearing. His only response was to shake his head and say REALLY ??? LOL


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> Some years ago I was browsing in a department store in NYC and spotted a lady wearing a gorgeous Aran cardigan. Aran knits is my passion, and I followed the lady for some aisles trying to figure out the cable sets. I suddenly realized that I had two security guards walking beside me, eyeing me with great intensity. I thanked the lady for allowing me to admire her sweater, and left the store very promptly.


Several years ago I was taking Spanish lessons. I was only in about the third or fourth week. I was in a store shopping and two ladies were speaking Spanish. In an effort to see how much I understood what they were saying I followed them for a few isles. One turned around and looked like I was going to do them harm. Left to my own shopping but I was able to get some of what they were saying.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

The same thing happens with crocheting. I always take a crochet project to every doctor appointment because (a) I always get there early and (b) I find it very calming while I'm waiting to be called. I can't tell you how many conversations have been started by others in the waiting room watching me crochet. Most of the time they are expressing a desire to learn. What a great feeling to have this as a conversation-starter!


----------



## arlo (Dec 27, 2012)

i watched the movie, "The Lie", starring Bette Davis. it looked like she was knitting a lacy article in fine thread. I read later,in an article that she was a knitter and she was actually knitting the lacy article. 
. Arlene


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

How fun. Winners all around. Made me smile.



wilmad said:


> I was knitting a charity baby hat in the Chicago airport. A lady on the same flight said, "I wish I had thought of that." No problem...I handed her an extra set of needles and yarn and she handed me the finished hat when we got off the plane in Munich.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

MaggieNow said:


> bmeredith101 said:
> 
> 
> > It was an old movie called Ten Little Indians, black and white, looks like it was made in the 40's. It was based on the Agatha Christy book.
> ...


----------



## PeninaM (Nov 18, 2013)

I do the same! I find myself looking at someone with a lovely homemade sweater and wondering, did they make it themselves, where they got they pattern, or what wool did they use? If i'm really interested, I've sometimes been brave enough to actually ask them! Haha! We are just all belong to the same "Knitting Nutters Club," and I'm proud of it! Aren't you?


----------



## PeninaM (Nov 18, 2013)

It's also a great way to make new friends as well though!


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

When I am in Michaels or Joann's I often get questions about yarn or knitting. We get in a conversation and I tell them about KP and Ravelry, and most ask me to write it down for them. Sometimes I think I am possessed, rather than obsessed! LOL


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

BlessedinMo That made me laugh. I haven't done that yet, or maybe my stelth mode was working those days. I've sketched shapes, stared at stitches, drooled over colour, & just down right ogled the knitted item. I always have a good chuckle later thinking about it.


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

Every time I watch a movie & see someone knitting, I'm so intently watching how they are knitting, that I will miss what was said or what is happening in that scene. So, you're not alone!


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

nevadalynn said:


> I have, more than a couple times, started a conversation with someone knitting in public - airports, doctors office, etc. I love it when that happens.


I, too, enjoy when someone chats me up over my knitting. However, a couple of days ago a woman got out of her seat on the plane (across the aisle and one row back) and grabbed the knitting out of my hand! Then she handed it back and took my pattern! Some manners would have been nice!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Very clever young chap broke the record with his fast answers on " University Challenge". The only question I wanted an answer to was whether he could give more details on his cable pullover ......


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

I've noticed that it's often men who ask me about my knitting when I'm working in a waiting room, etc. I think they wish they had something to do while they're waiting for their appointments! For instance, my husband crochets countless charity hats, but at home, not in public.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

We recently went to a bluegrass festival and I took the afghan I was knitting so I'd have something to do with my hands while I listened to music. A lady I'd never met before came and set next to me and asked what pattern I was knitting. I showed her the afghan. She said, "I wish I'd brought mine, I never thought about it before." I bet she does next time she goes to a festival.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> Hi Maggie, You are right, it was And Then There Were None. They kept singing and quoting the old rhyme about the Indians and that's all I could remember. Knitting first, memory later.
> Beverly


Not quite the same thing but you reminded me that after I helped out a new knitter with a big project she gave me a tall mug that says "Knitting forever, housework whenever".

M.


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

MaggieNow said:


> Not quite the same thing but you reminded that after I helped out a new knitter with a big project she gave me a tall mug that says "Knitting forever, housework whenever".
> 
> M.


Love it!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Dang, and here I thought it was normal.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

I am on a Facebook group where a làdy told us of a young man on her train to work , on seeing her knitting, told her his wife was expecting a baby and could she teach him to knit!!!! She did and for months we got updates on Andrew the Super Knitter. By the time little Lily was born she had a full layette and toys!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

PeninaM said:


> I do the same! I find myself looking at someone with a lovely homemade sweater and wondering, did they make it themselves, where they got they pattern, or what wool did they use? If i'm really interested, I've sometimes been brave enough to actually ask them! Haha! We are just all belong to the same "Knitting Nutters Club," and I'm proud of it! Aren't you?


I'm with you. Wonderful club.


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

I was watching "Gone With the Wind" last night and in the scene where Scarlett, Melanie, India and Mrs. mead were sitting and doing needlework while waiting to hear about the raid on Shanty town, and to see if their husbands were safe, I was watching the needlework. Melanie was supposed to be crocheting and looked like she was stabbing something to death in her lap! Not even holding the hook correctly in any way shape or form. I had to laugh at myself!!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

You must be related to one of the side-tracked sisters! I have one in my own home!


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

damemary said:


> I'm with you. Wonderful club.


Love your "Emma Peel (sp?). They had such style and elegance, never missed the show.


----------



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

wilmad said:


> I was knitting a charity baby hat in the Chicago airport. A lady on the same flight said, "I wish I had thought of that." No problem...I handed her an extra set of needles and yarn and she handed me the finished hat when we got off the plane in Munich.


What a wonderful story!!!!!!


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hello was the movie Great Expectations ? The girl who was raised to scorn men, starts to knit a lace sawl/scarf and the way she knitted has intrigued me for a long time and finally; after watching several times I think she knits with an english throw; but holding the yarn contentential style. Most fastinating. She is the actress who plays Spartacus's wife. Funny how we get easily distracted.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks.



bmeredith101 said:


> Love your "Emma Peel (sp?). They had such style and elegance, never missed the show.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

Years ago, I worked as a temporary secretary in a engineering firm. For some reason, a young male engineer with an attitude just didn't like me and was always on my case until he saw me knitting at lunch time. It was like a revelation to him that some women could still knit and he suddently started to treat me with the outmost respect. It was then a revelation to me that he could be so nice and considerate. Just to show that some people can like or dislike for very benign reasons. I never knew why he disliked me in the first place but I sure did why he changed his attitude.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I often knit at the library for the few minutes it takes while my son picks out a book. People will usually ask about what I am making and admire it no matter what it is. At my doctor's office I set it to the side when he comes in. He never fails to ask what project I am currently working on. He seems amused by them. Some of my children hate when I knit in public though, it causes those spontaneous conversations with people I do not know. This does not bother me but it drives daughter number four crazy. Son number two just takes it in stride.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

bent needles said:


> My problem is standing in line in the checkout counter, looking closely at the person in front of me, looking at her stitches on her back! People think I'm some kind of pervert!!


I have done that in the past, its only our artistic mind going in over-drive.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Love this subject! Recently, I was browsing in the yarn department at Walmart, when an older gentleman was coming towards me with a skein of pink yarn in his cart. Well, of course, like all of you, I had to ask what he was making! Very interesting....as he is currently crocheting a very colorful afghan making an effort to be eligible for the World Guiness (sp) Record Book! His photo was just in our local newspaper--and he is in hopes of having it complete by our September Mountain Fair in Asheville!! Believe me, it is already HUGE!!! I have no idea what he plans to do with his afghan following the Fair...but, he should be able to win First place!

Many times, my husband and I browse in different depts., however, he usually can find me in the yarn dept. talking to someone about their projects!!! Always fun to hear what others are knitting/crocheting!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I was knitting in the cafeteria at the hospital when an elderly man came over to my table and asked what I was making. I told him it was a lace shawl and then he said to me: "my wife used to use those needles all of the time, I hated it. Couldn't say a word to her or else I got the evil eye but I miss her anyway". Then he just walked away. I haven't heard anyone saying evil eye for so long.
Felt kind of sorry for him.


----------



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

I can't figure out how Miss Marple holds her kneedles .. her movements seem so fluid and easy.

G


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I've done that. Lucky I was watching a DVD so I could back it up. :-D


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

When my daughter was born 19 years ago, I was the recipient of a donated knit baby cap along with a flannel receiving blanket with a Christmas theme of Santa, decorated trees, etc. My daughter was born on Dec 15th. The lovely little hat in fuzzy red now sits on her favorite teddy bear, along with the blanket. That was one of the highlights of my baby birthing experience at the hospital. Such a lovely gesture and I wished I could have thanked whoever made that donation, so they would know how much I appreciate the work that goes into such a project. And my daughter looked adorable in that hat, wrapped up in her blanket.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out the pattern of the cardigan the mother wears on "A Christmas Story" Watch that movie every year, and I think I'm honing in on wheat ears and cables.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

So funny - I also get distracted sitting behind someone at an event - totally engrossed in the knit garment sitting in front of me and missing what is being said! I admire all of you hand knitters, but I am a machine knitter and sit wondering how I can accomplish the stitch on the machine!


----------



## Downsouth Knitter (Mar 31, 2014)

My husband and I, along with my very best friend (my sister!) recently went on a 10 day cruise. My sister and I are both avid knitters and always had projects with us around the boat. We had many pleasant conversations with people who came up to ask about it or to see our progress from the last time we'd talked. So many ladies said they wished they'd thought to bring knitting too. It was a really nice icebreaker (plus I got 2 pairs of socks almost completely done!). Win-win.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

When I was in China, I would sit outside at a coffee shop and knit. Women would stop by and look at what I was doing. The only language we had in common was knitting, but when you can find something in common with a person from a different culture, they don't seem so different.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

What movie


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

kipsalot said:


> I often knit at the library for the few minutes it takes while my son picks out a book. People will usually ask about what I am making and admire it no matter what it is. At my doctor's office I set it to the side when he comes in. He never fails to ask what project I am currently working on. He seems amused by them. Some of my children hate when I knit in public though, it causes those spontaneous conversations with people I do not know. This does not bother me but it drives daughter number four crazy. Son number two just takes it in stride.


Children of a certain age seem to think that parents are some kind of social disease. I felt that it was my responsibility to embarrass them whenever possible - besides, when they were little, they embarrassed me frequently, so it was "pay back" time!


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> When I was in China, I would sit outside at a coffee shop and knit. Women would stop by and look at what I was doing. The only language we had in common was knitting, but when you can find something in common with a person from a different culture, they don't seem so different.


That is so true.


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

In coronation street Gail was wearing an aran jumper which i could not stop trying to work out the pattern.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I was knitting on a baby blanket at the VA while waiting with my hubby to see a doctor and a little old man came and stood in front of me and all he could say was that it had been a very long time since he had seen someone knitting. Then he proceeded to tell me that he was proud of me for knitting and he wanted me to be sure that others knitted also to keep it alive. Made me proud that I had my knitting with me, I almost took a book to read instead.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I take small WIP everywhere I go that I might be sitting for a few minutes---get so engrossed in my knitting that I don't even notice - for example - the entire room of waiting patients at Dr. office last week were eyeing my work in progress and every stitch/move I was making-my hubby told me when we left the room !!! Yes we ARE OBSESSED!!! :lol:


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

When I was away at college, I shared a house with a few people, one was a German guy who's girlfriend was visiting from Heidelberg. She was preparing to knit a sweater but didn't have a pattern. I watched her lay out newspaper on the floor, take measurements of a sweater she had brought over and proceeded to do a gauge of her yarn, compute the required cast on stitches and proceeded to knit a garment. When I got home from classes in the afternoon, she was already to the armholes of the garment. In 3 days she had completed the entire project. I was so impressed with how simply she came up with her own pattern and proceeded to complete the project. I'll never forget that.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, but there's a time and place... I remember an appearance by Joanne Woodward on The Mike Douglas show. She took her needlework with her and worked while Mike tried to interview her. I'm sure he was excited to have her on the show--she was a big star back then. I don't know if she did it to calm herself and occupy her hands in that 1-on-1 situation, or if she thought she'd be bored by the experience, or miffed at her agent for scheduling the appearance, or if it was mere addiction, but it set Mike back on his heels a bit. She spent more time looking at her project than looking up at Mike or the audience. He covered and didn't ask her to put it away, but I, who am a knitter as well and only about 17 at the time, thought it was rude.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

MrsB said:


> When I was away at college, I shared a house with a few people, one was a German guy who's girlfriend was visiting from Heidelberg. She was preparing to knit a sweater but didn't have a pattern. I watched her lay out newspaper on the floor, take measurements of a sweater she had brought over and proceeded to do a gauge of her yarn, compute the required cast on stitches and proceeded to knit a garment. When I got home from classes in the afternoon, she was already to the armholes of the garment. In 3 days she had completed the entire project. I was so impressed with how simply she came up with her own pattern and proceeded to complete the project. I'll never forget that.


I wish... (sigh)


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

bmeredith101 said:


> I was watching an old classic movie this morning and about 2/3 of the way through the plot was really thickening but then one of the characters started knitting. Plot was forgotten, the only thing I was trying to figure out was how she was holding her yarn and whether she was knitting continental. I think she was.


I'm like a moth to flame when I see anything or anyone related to knitting


----------



## Mindy's Mom (Jul 19, 2014)

Like the television commercial for american express says"don't leave home without it." We'll do't have the card but always have my knitting. I do prayer shawls. Sometimes I have come home wihout them.


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> Some years ago I was browsing in a department store in NYC and spotted a lady wearing a gorgeous Aran cardigan. Aran knits is my passion, and I followed the lady for some aisles trying to figure out the cable sets. I suddenly realized that I had two security guards walking beside me, eyeing me with great intensity. I thanked the lady for allowing me to admire her sweater, and left the store very promptly.


That's hilarious!


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

The movie was "And Then There Were None".


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I understand! I sew. At the Christmas ballet performance of The Nutcracker, I had a front row seat. Trying to figure out how the costumes were made and the fabrics that were used was of utmost importance to me. lol


----------



## gilliesdotter (Oct 18, 2013)

bent needles said:


> My problem is standing in line in the checkout counter, looking closely at the person in front of me, looking at her stitches on her back! People think I'm some kind of pervert!!


Oh my, I thought I was the only one who did that! Nice to know that I am one of a crowd. LOL


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes! Yes! Yes! I also knit and crochet while waiting, mostly get curious looks, and the inevitable, 'what is it?' The one that drives me nuts is the advertisement for Sit'nCycle (I think it is)! That's got to be the worst performance of knitting I've seen in a long time! I used to be a Barber/Cosmetologist, also, so I tend to look at cuts, etc. - practically any craft or artistic medium will catch my eye and engross me! Yep! And many times play over a part in a video to see how something is made! Sounds like we all have the artistic mind on alert!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

CuriousKitty said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes! I also knit and crochet while waiting, mostly get curious looks, and the inevitable, 'what is it?' The one that drives me nuts is the advertisement for Sit'nCycle (I think it is)! That's got to be the worst performance of knitting I've seen in a long time! I used to be a Barber/Cosmetologist, also, so I tend to look at cuts, etc. - practically any craft or artistic medium will catch my eye and engross me! Yep! And many times play over a part in a video to see how something is made! Sounds like we all have the artistic mind on alert!


As bad as it is, it gets even worse as the video progresses. I agree that is the worst ever.

Maggie


----------



## stitcherann (Feb 3, 2011)

My Aunt, long deceased, followed a lady and her daughter long after her own subway stop in the Bronx so she could sketch the pattern on the sweater the child was wearing. I received a duplicate sweater a while after that. Wool, what is now called intarsia (spelled correctly?), but then was just stranded knitting. Remember wearing it proudly; my brothers inherited it. It was passed to at least 3 other brothers before it gave out. Wonder if any of the synthetics we use today would last that long?



blessedinMO said:


> Some years ago I was browsing in a department store in NYC and spotted a lady wearing a gorgeous Aran cardigan. Aran knits is my passion, and I followed the lady for some aisles trying to figure out the cable sets. I suddenly realized that I had two security guards walking beside me, eyeing me with great intensity. I thanked the lady for allowing me to admire her sweater, and left the store very promptly.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

MaggieNow said:


> As bad as it is, it gets even worse as the video progresses. I agree that is the worst ever.
> 
> Maggie


And it's like an itch if you're watching with someone else, or on 'regular' television (where you can't stop and rewind)!
Kit


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

SAMkewel, we ARE normal.


----------



## Carolrainbow (Apr 18, 2015)

I used to work in the reception office of a social services department. Social workers in a hurry were known to slip in the back door to avoid my normal greeting of " can you take off that sweater and stick it in the photocopier please?" I could then work out the Aran or intarsia pattern in a more relaxed manner than following people all day!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> I was watching an old classic movie this morning and about 2/3 of the way through the plot was really thickening but then one of the characters started knitting. Plot was forgotten, the only thing I was trying to figure out was how she was holding her yarn and whether she was knitting continental. I think she was.


That is Dame Judith Anderson and she was knitting the English way but holding the yarn in her right hand differently. My mother-in-law used to knit like that. It can't be done with circular needles and when done on straights it gets cumbersome after you have knit several stitches to hold it that way. I am loving the movie. Even in black and white the scenes of the water are nice and there is a lot of humor even though it is a murder mystery.

Maggie


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Dang, and here I thought it was normal.....


You're normal around here.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

PeninaM said:


> I do the same! I find myself looking at someone with a lovely homemade sweater and wondering, did they make it themselves, where they got they pattern, or what wool did they use? If i'm really interested, I've sometimes been brave enough to actually ask them! Haha! We are just all belong to the same "Knitting Nutters Club," and I'm proud of it! Aren't you?


 :lol: :thumbup: I do the same. Years ago I got quite a few 'yes I did' answers. Now I mostly get blank looks.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> She was a hoot, smoking and cursing, but I like the gentler ones, Joan Hickson and Julia McKenzie.
> 
> M.


My favorite Miss Marple is Geraldine McEwan. She's so pretty and refined.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I always take my knitting to doctor appointments. He asks what I'm making, but only had something to say when my answer was a dishrag. We were raised calling them that and I never gave it a thought. He told me they couldn't be rags when I am just making them.


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

I laughed all the way through this post and replies. So good to be confirmed that I am not a weirdo, or, at least not alone in my weirdness.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

gina said:


> My favorite Miss Marple is Geraldine McEwan. She's so pretty and refined.


Oh no, I forgot about her. I agree she was the best.

Maggie


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

redgem said:


> Awww reading this brought a tear to my eyes too


I thought this stoy, was so sweet!


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I too carry my knitting along with me. My husband had a 6 hour surgery and I finished a scarf while he was in surgery. The doctor was quite impressed and is not surprised to see me knitting when we go for follow-up visits. I also have someplace I go once a month and have to wait in line (sometimes we actually get to go sit). I take my knitting along and have people coming to see what I am knitting now, did you get what you were working on last month, etc. I even sat and had two older gentlemen asking what kind of needles I liked as they had purchased some for their wives and they loved them. Great conversation starter! I even got talked into making a scarf for a gentleman there. (with the stipulation I could do it in my own time - meaning if he gets it by next winter he will be lucky).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jmewin said:


> SAMkewel, we ARE normal.


;~D!!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Yuppers ~~~ you are an addict. I miss your sheep stories. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## beachkoz (Jun 20, 2012)

I was knitting on my lunch hour at the college where I work. A man saw me in the lobby with my beautiful pink and white yarn. "New baby coming"? He asked smiling. 'I don't want to tell you', I said, 'it's for my friend with cancer'. I think we both had a tear in our eyes as he nodded and walked away.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Whenever I see someone knitting in a movie or TV show, I always try to see if they are really knitting or just moving their needles around.
I always check for knit or crocheted garments. I saw a lovely crocheted coat in a video yesterday. It was a telatively recent video and the coat looked as if it was made in a super bulky yarn. I may have to watch it again and pause it a few times to get a better look.


----------



## Wool nut (Sep 30, 2014)

PamT said:


> Don't try this in Australia. You won't be allowed to take your knitting (or any other kind of) needles on a flight. They will be confiscated and you will never see them again.


How long ago do you have your knitting confiscated?
I have always taken my knitting when flying, I flew from brisbane to Adelaide last September and knitted all the time. Have they recently changed the rules?


----------



## Wool nut (Sep 30, 2014)

bent needles said:


> My problem is standing in line in the checkout counter, looking closely at the person in front of me, looking at her stitches on her back! People think I'm some kind of pervert!!


My problem is I love to feel knitted garment to see how soft the yarn is, fine when its worn by family or friends but on a stranger I need to force myself not to do the touch and feel thing


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Munchn said:


> Yuppers ~~~ you are an addict. I miss your sheep stories. :lol: :lol: :lol:


They quit talking to me, suspected I was gossiping about them. Their deep, dark secrets are theirs to keep now. Every now and then one or two come around and play with my imagination but the good stories have all been told. 
Thank you for remembering me!
Beverly


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm laughing because I knit a very strange way...doesn't have a name and I've had a couple of people (while waiting either at rehab or in a doctor's office) come over to me and ask "how do YOU knit?"

I was taught by a wonderful lady who survived a concentration camp and didn't have use of her left hand and arm....she figured a way to knit and taught me. It's now 67+ years and hundred of garments, so I guess it works.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> I'm laughing because I knit a very strange way...doesn't have a name and I've had a couple of people (while waiting either at rehab or in a doctor's office) come over to me and ask "how do YOU knit?"
> 
> I was taught by a wonderful lady who survived a concentration camp and didn't have use of her left hand and arm....she figured a way to knit and taught me. It's now 67+ years and hundred of garments, so I guess it works.


How do you knit :?: One of the ladies who is in my knitting group knits with the straight needle under her arm pit.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

wilmad said:


> I was knitting a charity baby hat in the Chicago airport. A lady on the same flight said, "I wish I had thought of that." No problem...I handed her an extra set of needles and yarn and she handed me the finished hat when we got off the plane in Munich.


That's a great story for both of you!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

bmeredith101 said:


> They quit talking to me, suspected I was gossiping about them. Their deep, dark secrets are theirs to keep now. Every now and then one or two come around and play with my imagination but the good stories have all been told.
> Thank you for remembering me!
> Beverly


How could you think anyone would ever forget your sheep whispering?

I haven't been around much lately due to work and getting bumped from the automatic notifications for hitting the spam button again. I was happy to see your post. Sorry the sheep still aren't speaking to you but it's their loss - you were their best promoter!

... and on topic... I love that movie! Wasn't the original book called Ten Little Indians?


----------



## SUSIEK (Jan 27, 2013)

nevadalynn said:


> I have, more than a couple times, started a conversation with someone knitting in public - airports, doctors office, etc. I love it when that happens.


Same thing here....they are always such nice people and love to talk about knitting! I love it too!


----------



## SUSIEK (Jan 27, 2013)

cathyknits said:


> That's a great story for both of you!


Love it! I love your Airedale too! We used to have two...such great dogs!


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> How could you think anyone would ever forget your sheep whispering?
> 
> I haven't been around much lately due to work and getting bumped from the automatic notifications for hitting the spam button again. I was happy to see your post. Sorry the sheep still aren't speaking to you but it's their loss - you were their best promoter!
> 
> ... and on topic... I love that movie! Wasn't the original book called Ten Little Indians?


Hi Cathy,
I don't know what the title of the book was but it was a great old movie. Nice to see your picture again!
Beverly


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

bmeredith101 said:


> Hi Cathy,
> I don't know what the title of the book was but it was a great old movie. Nice to see your picture again!
> Beverly


It is 'And Then There Were None' (1939)(book)
Yes, Beverly, your translations for the sheep are missed, but I do understand. They can be very shy and suspicious creatures...keep your ears open, they may speak again! You are appreciated...


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

charliesaunt said:


> I'm laughing because I knit a very strange way...doesn't have a name and I've had a couple of people (while waiting either at rehab or in a doctor's office) come over to me and ask "how do YOU knit?"
> 
> I was taught by a wonderful lady who survived a concentration camp and didn't have use of her left hand and arm....she figured a way to knit and taught me. It's now 67+ years and hundred of garments, so I guess it works.


A young lady in my knitting group was born without a right forearm and she knitted all the baby clothes for her son. More recently we have put her in touch with a 7 yr old who also was born this way and wants to learn to knit.


----------



## Geriatric Gem (Nov 10, 2012)

grandmann said:


> How do you knit :?: One of the ladies who is in my knitting group knits with the straight needle under her arm pit.


I also knit this way with straight needles. It is a method used in the North East of England.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Geriatric Gem said:


> I also knit this way with straight needles. It is a method used in the North East of England.


I believe that's the area that she is original from, I know she was born and raise in England. She said the nuns taught her to knit and it was important to keep those needles under your arm pits so you won't poke anyone.


----------



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

CuriousKitty said:


> It is 'And Then There Were None' (1939)(book)
> Yes, Beverly, your translations for the sheep are missed, but I do understand. They can be very shy and suspicious creatures...keep your ears open, they may speak again! You are appreciated...


We saw stage play "And Then There Were None"; we understood it was changed for play after book as this was more politically correct.


----------



## USO.GIRL (Apr 2, 2014)

I just attended the Vogue Knitting conference in Pasadena, arrived a day early (didn't know they were still setting up)
and went back Saturday. while in line I was knitting a dishcloth with small needles and reporter took my picture, then the lady behind me said she took a class to learn to knit and noticed I was knitting continental. I helped her with the purl stitch, in left hand to hold the yarn in with thumb and index finger and place over needle. She loved it. I have been doing it this way for years and have now seen it on u-tube.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wether on the ferry, in airport or wherever - It is lovely to spot a fellow knitter. So easy to start up a conversation. springchicken66


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

There is a maintenance working in the Chicago O'Hare airport who thinks I was stalking him. I noticed as he walked across the terminal that he was wearing a Dale of Norway pattern, so I stared at his sweater as he was checking light bulbs. He began to get nervous when I started to move closer to get a better look, so I quit. It was a beautiful sweater.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Obsessed said:


> I, too, enjoy when someone chats me up over my knitting. However, a couple of days ago a woman got out of her seat on the plane (across the aisle and one row back) and grabbed the knitting out of my hand! Then she handed it back and took my pattern! Some manners would have been nice!


Now as a knitter, she should have known better! Rule 1: Check that knitter isn't counting before interrupting. Rule 2: Ask first before touching.


----------



## Cindy N (Oct 11, 2013)

:lol: Too funny


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> I am always curious about just about everything. Surprised no one else asked which movie. So, which movie? Now I want to see it to watch the actress knitting.
> 
> MaggieNow


When I saw the "War Horse" movie which I recorded, I kept going back to see how the mother held her yarn while knitting.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

nevadalynn said:


> I have, more than a couple times, started a conversation with someone knitting in public - airports, doctors office, etc. I love it when that happens.


Once. I always do that. With other topics too. It's fun to brighten the day/entertain a person working the phone with a sense of humor.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

I saw Kellie Martin wearing a knitted wrap in the episode of Mystery Woman called "Game Time" that I loved. Have been trying to find a pattern for it and still have not succeeded!
I also carry my knitting wherever I go in order to keep my hands (and mind) busy while waiting for something. Most of my doctors' receptionists ask what I'm working on now.
In fact, the only person who ever criticized me for knitting in public, was my husband. I took my knitting to a committee meeting of a group we were both involved in and when we left, he said he thought it was rude of me to knit then. My answer was, "I contributed to the agenda and at the end of the meeting, I had something tangible to show for my time while the rest of them only had overflowing ashtrays to show for their time!"


----------



## Nanpem (Mar 21, 2013)

wilmad said:


> I was knitting a charity baby hat in the Chicago airport. A lady on the same flight said, "I wish I had thought of that." No problem...I handed her an extra set of needles and yarn and she handed me the finished hat when we got off the plane in Munich.


That is great! How wonderful for both of you.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm the same. Anytime I see anyone knitting, in person or on screen, I am very interested in what they are doing.... Have to ask about it, chat etc...


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> ... When I see someone knitting on a show or in a movie, I usually look to see if they really know how or if it is just a "prop" with them moving their hands a bit to make it look like they are knitting.


Me too. I do the same...


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

PamT said:


> Don't try this in Australia. You won't be allowed to take your knitting (or any other kind of) needles on a flight. They will be confiscated and you will never see them again.


I had no problems last June on Qantas, taking my knitting on board. Wonder how I'll go this year, I'm going Virgin this time... I hear it depends on the security person on the day, rather than the actual 'rules'...


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

jean-bean said:


> I am on a Facebook group where a làdy told us of a young man on her train to work , on seeing her knitting, told her his wife was expecting a baby and could she teach him to knit!!!! She did and for months we got updates on Andrew the Super Knitter. By the time little Lily was born she had a full layette and toys!


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Seems normal to me......lol. 

Last week my DH & I went to the Sat. evening Church service, and out to eat after. As I was sitting there, I saw a woman sit down two tables from us with the prettiest teal colored sleeveless shrug with beads on it. It was gorgeous. I looked at my DH and said, "Do you think they would mind if I went over and asked her if she made it or bought it?" After receiving a look of horror from him, I decided it might not be proper to interrupt their meal. But Oh would I have loved to have had that pattern..... ;-)


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

Iwas going by train from country victoria to melbourne 1 hour journey to a quilt show. Pulled out my knitting and knitted a little chicken for easter the ladies opposite were amazed that I could have it all done and the could see it finished. Knitting or hand sewing on public transport sure attracts attention.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

blessedinMO said:


> And the super sleuth, Miss Marple always had her knitting with her...


And I always pay particular attention when the character is Miss Marple. Being able to knit should be a requirement for any actress hoping to play her.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

cathyknits said:


> How could you think anyone would ever forget your sheep whispering?
> 
> I haven't been around much lately due to work and getting bumped from the automatic notifications for hitting the spam button again. I was happy to see your post. Sorry the sheep still aren't speaking to you but it's their loss - you were their best promoter!
> 
> ... and on topic... I love that movie! Wasn't the original book called Ten Little Indians?


I have seen different editions of Agatha Christie books published under a variety of names. And at least one edition of that story was titled Ten Little Indians. The last time I read that book the volume I read stated on the cover, "previously published as Ten Little Indians". Since it was an American edition I was reading, I wondered if Ten Little Indians might not be the original English title. A quick google search showed that the original English title was an even less PC title.


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## debbykc (Sep 24, 2013)

i've been so obsessed that i've asked to take pictures of people's sweaters, scarves, etc. i always speak to public knitters and have found them all to be very sociable and helpful---

nice to know that i'm not the only 'nut' out there


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

SUSIEK said:


> Love it! I love your Airedale too! We used to have two...such great dogs![/quote
> 
> Thanks! That's Nick. Before Nick we had two at a time but since him we're a one dog house.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

This is really funny. I was watching a western with my DH yesterday, and these people were on a wagon train. I saw two different women sitting beside their husbands knitting while riding the wagon. I said to my DH I guess I am not so different after all.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

bent needles said:


> My problem is standing in line in the checkout counter, looking closely at the person in front of me, looking at her stitches on her back! People think I'm some kind of pervert!!


I've taken pictures of someone in front of me!


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> I've taken pictures of someone in front of me!


Much more attractive than the 'People of Walmart'! ha! And not a brain-drain!


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> SUSIEK said:
> 
> 
> > Love it! I love your Airedale too! We used to have two...such great dogs!
> ...


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

jgauker said:


> We got an Airedale when I was 14 and loved her for 13 years. I have an even more loveable, but smaller terrier now--a border. Smaller dog, smaller poop!


I've heard that Borders are tough little characters but great dogs. And lethal on vermin.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

My friend who bred Nick is planning on a Border as her next dog. As we're getting older a smaller dog has a greater appeal.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

riversong200 said:


> Crazy isn't it? I was in an airport yesterday watching a woman and trying to figure out the stitch but didn't have a chance to ask about it. Are we obsessed?


Probably but don't you just love this addiction????


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> I have to add another comment - I was in the waiting room at the hospital knitting a sweater and an elderly gentleman walked up and watched quietly for a minute or so then asked what I was knitting. I told him and was surprised to see tears in his eyes. He told me he used to sit and watch his wife knitting and it always brought a smile to his face. It was nice to watch once again. Now there were tears in both of our eyes.


What a touching story Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> I have to add another comment - I was in the waiting room at the hospital knitting a sweater and an elderly gentleman walked up and watched quietly for a minute or so then asked what I was knitting. I told him and was surprised to see tears in his eyes. He told me he used to sit and watch his wife knitting and it always brought a smile to his face. It was nice to watch once again. Now there were tears in both of our eyes.


How very special...


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

bmeredith101 said:


> I've heard that Borders are tough little characters but great dogs. And lethal on vermin.


Fact, fact and fact.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

I was at an important meeting and the lady across the circle was wearing a gorgeous sweater. They probably thought I was taking notes. I was sketching her sweater! I till have the drawing ... maybe I should try to work it up!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

maur1011 said:


> Now as a knitter, she should have known better! Rule 1: Check that knitter isn't counting before interrupting. Rule 2: Ask first before touching.


I'll certainly agree with both rules. Some people are, um, different.


----------



## Diane Wolfe (Jun 3, 2013)

That's totally awesome, what a great sharing and connection. I bet she really appreciated your preparedness. Good story. Diane


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

That's too cute! I have been in the midst of watching movies on t.v. when I became obsessed with a knitted item that someone in the movie was wearing! After the movie, I would try to find patterns for something very similar. We are definitely addicted!


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

bmeredith101 said:


> It was an old movie called Ten Little Indians, black and white, looks like it was made in the 40's. It was based on the Agatha Christy book.


Great movie! I also did the same thing watching it.


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

bent needles said:


> My problem is standing in line in the checkout counter, looking closely at the person in front of me, looking at her stitches on her back! People think I'm some kind of pervert!!


Been there, done that. Sometimes I follow people around checking out their sweaters.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PamT said:


> Don't try this in Australia. You won't be allowed to take your knitting (or any other kind of) needles on a flight. They will be confiscated and you will never see them again.


Never had a problem here- take them every time I fly. Scissors are a different matter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Wool nut said:


> How long ago do you have your knitting confiscated?
> I have always taken my knitting when flying, I flew from brisbane to Adelaide last September and knitted all the time. Have they recently changed the rules?


no-only last week I went through airport security.
Edit. Guess I should ahve added with my knitting- but the scissors my niece had by accident din't get through! I took them back to the car.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have travelled on different airlines and had no problem getting my knitting and needles through security. I always put a knitted baby hat or cardi on top of the bag for security to see. It seems to help - as I am 70 years old and look like - and am a grandma. I get a lot of oohs and aahs. Scissors are definable different. Years ago when security was tighter I could not get a snow globe through in Chicago despite my grandmotherly looks !!! They were throwing `confiscated` items in a box under the table and I have no doubt someone got my snow globe for Christmas. springchicken66


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

A nail clipper would work for cutting yarn. Surely they wouldn't confiscate that or a pair of tiny manicure scissors would they?


----------



## alwooll (Aug 5, 2013)

I looked up the movie on You Tube; the title is "A d Then There Were None" . I found the knitting scene but the shots of the woman were too brief to allow a determination of technique. My guess is that she was faking.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

alwooll said:


> I looked up the movie on You Tube; the title is "A d Then There Were None" . I found the knitting scene but the shots of the woman were too brief to allow a determination of technique. My guess is that she was faking.


See my post on page 11. She is definitely knitting.

MaggieNow


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> A nail clipper would work for cutting yarn. Surely they wouldn't confiscate that or a pair of tiny manicure scissors would they?


Cuticle scissors were a no-no last time I checked, so I bought one of those pendant type cutters from a needlework website & wore that as a necklace. I got mine from Nordic Needle.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Maur1011 I love the slippers in your icon. Is there some way to get the pattern?


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

One time when I was at son number two's volleyball game I saw a woman knitting and recognized the pattern. I blurted out, "You're knitting the reversible scarf"! We chatted for a bit until our teams switched courts. It was a great feeling to meet a fellow knitter and yes I had a project of my own there.


----------



## XheidiV (Dec 28, 2014)

When my husband was in the hospital, I asked everyone I saw knitting what they were working on. Not a lot of people over the months, but each gave me several minutes of pleasure as we shared this love.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

When one of my daughters was in the hospital for over a week a few years ago, she asked me if I could bring her stuff to learn to knit. I brought her some of my spare stash, needles and beginner's knitting instructions I had downloaded from U-Tube. She picked it up right away and has a much more even stitch than I ever had!


----------



## aqarianchick (Mar 23, 2011)

What is ultra sad is when you are in a foreign country (fortunately an English speaking one) and you don't have yarn and cro hook or knitting needles. That was me in January, 1971, a scant month after my husband and I arrived in Manchester, England for a three year residency while he did a post-doctoral research job. At loose ends (during the day I had to fend for myself, and walked all over the place exploring local streets, getting lost and found some incredible shops. And a local LYS...ancient, dim and chock full of goodies; among whom was the owner/manager. The lovely lady filled me in on the local gossip and neighborhood color, and in general made me feel "at home".


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

My (then) 14 year-old granddaughter learned to knit from UTube while spending a month with her mother during the summer. When she got home, she showed me the intarsia hat she had made for herself. I convinced her to enter it into the county fair and she took a first place blue ribbon in the youth category. The next summer, she had learned to crochet (again from her computer) and entered an item that also took first place. I can't wait to see what she's going to enter this year (besides her poetry - which is absolutely wonderful!) Can you tell how proud I am of her?


----------

